# June fishing



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm still open for the first Saturday of snapper season. I'd like to do a 12hr PFF walk-on trip. We'll be bottom fishing, trolling, deep droppoing, and hit a rig or two for some big jacks. If interested PM or call.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

What price we looking at for 1....


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Still lookin for a few folks!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm interested also, I won't be able to make that trip, vacation for a week, but pm me your rates, I'd like to hop on at some point. 



Thanks

Matt


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Please pm your rates.I may come down. Thanks


----------



## DKfromAK (Nov 8, 2008)

PM me rates please...wife going out of town with the kids!


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

interested in rates too. Nothing to do this Sat.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

PM's sent!!!


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Please PM me the rate as well if you have some room.


----------



## bigearn0 (May 19, 2009)

Please pm me the rates as well....I will be down there next week 6/8-6/12.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

FULL BIOAT! If you're interested in doin another trip let me know and I can try to fill the other spots!!!


----------

